# Network connection causes XP to hang



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Hello All, 
I have a problem that I think is related to my network setup. 
I have two computers networked. An XP and a 98. 
My Internet access is through a High Speed Modem/Router as indeed is the Ethernet connection. SpeedStream. 
I do not always have the 98 turned on and that is where I have the problem. 
When the 98 machine is off, the XP machine has problems and slows down during tasks like navigating in Windows Explorer or navigate to a folder when saving a file etc. 
I can see Network activity even though the 98 machine is off. 
Is there a way I can prevent the XP machine looking for the 98 machine when the 98 machine is off? 
Also, how can I remove the Network setup on the XP machine if that is the only way to get rid of the problem? 
Thanks, 
JG


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't imagine how the W98 machine has any effect. I presume they're both connected to one of the router ports on the router, right?


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

*XP hang*

Hi johnwill, 
Yes, the XP is connected to one port on the router and the 98 is connected to another port, both via ethernet connection. 
The problem is, when the 98 machine is NOT on line, there is a problem on the XP machine. 
JG


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, that's very odd. Let's turn off the W98 machine and try to solve the problem.

First, run these fixes on the XP machine, see if that has an effect.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. 
I will do it as soon as I am prepared for any disruptions that may occur. I will surely let you know if it solves my problem. Will the resetting change my connection settings? 
What I mean is, will there be a need to setup my modem/router for internet connection? 
I am not worried about the Home network. 
Thanks, 
JG


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It shouldn't affect it, since that modem requires standard automatic IP and DNS addresses.


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Hi johnwill, 
I tried both resets. The problem still exists. I have done two online virus scans and an adware scan. Once again, here’s the problem. 
When the second computer is off, (the 98 machine) if I attempt anything that accesses the file system the XP machine hangs. Example: I have a shortcut in my Quick Launch to a folder. If I try to access the folder, it takes about 6 to 10 seconds to open the folder. If I create a document with MS word and then try to save it by navigating to a folder, the program hangs and it takes several seconds to open a folder to save the file. 
When I then close the Word program, The Desk Top takes several seconds to restore itself. 
While this delay is going on. my firewall shows activity from “NT Kernal & System”, “NDIS User Mode I/O/Driver”, and “Generic Host Process for Win32 Servers”. 
I can also see activity on the Network icon in the Task bar. 
If I switch off the power to the Hub or disable the LAN, the problem goes away. 
If I switch off the Modem alone and leave the Hub powered, The problem remains. 
That is why I was looking at the LAN setup for the problem. 
JG


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have to believe there's something going on in the router. Have you swapped the connections for the two machines? How about trying new ports on the router?


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

I am using a SpeedStream 4200 Modem PPPoE Modem Router with a Linksys 5-Port EtherFast 10/100 Workinggroup Switch. Model: EZXS55W. 
The DSL line goes into the SpeedStream and from that (only one port) to the Switch and then the two computers. If I remove the Switch, the problem still persists. 
The Modem/Router self test does not indicate a problem. 
Perhaps it is the way I have the settings configured on the Network Connections for the network card on the XP machine or some other illusive setting. I setup the DSL and home network myself by following a few instructions. I have no idea what all the many settings mean. I can’t imagine why opening a folder would start a communication with the router. 
I had a problem with my Quick Launch when I had a shortcut to the 98’s Desk Top in it. 
Could this all be caused by a shortcut somewhere? Some entry in the Registry? 
A new modem/router is not a popular choice for me. 
Thanks again, 
JG


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'm somewhat at a loss, I can't imagine why one machine would cause the other to fail.

One thing I didn't see you try. Remove the switch and connect the XP machine directly to the modem/router. It's starting to look like some sort of problem with the switch...


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Hi JW
Yes I have. As I said in my last reply: "If I remove the Switch, the problem still persists." 
I was wandering---
I was having another look at my Cat5 cable connections from the Router to the Switch and then to the Computers. 
Question: If the Cat 5 cable from the Router to the Switch is the wrong type, that is a straight through instead of a twisted, would it work at all or would it simply cause some degradation or some other problem? 
The Router/Modem instructions indicate a straight through for a direct connection to a computer and a twisted for a connection to a hub or switch etc. (Siemens SpeedStream 4100 Modem PPPoE Modem Router). 
I don’t remember what type I had custom made when I installed the ADSL. In any event, I am on line and the two computers see each other. 
Some program is seeking the other computer. Probably trying to establish some sort of file association or some such razzel-dazzle. That’s way above my head. 
JG


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It wouldn't work at all if the cable was the wrong type.

I'm down to some sort of phantom grounding problem. I'd try moving the two comptuers next to each other and using the same outlet to power them, see if that changes the situation.


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

The computers are side by side. The same power source. 
JG


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You got me, I'd have to see that one. I'm sure I could probably figure it out, but I suspect some clue that I might pick up on isn't apparent from this side of the Internet.


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

I know what you mean. 
Have a look at this. I know that this is not the issue but I feel that there is some thing like this going on. 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/841978/en-us 
Interesting though, If I Boot up both machines, together, there is no problem. If I then shut down the 98 machine, there is no imediate problem but if I reboot the XP machine with the 98 machine OFF, the problem comes back. I have noticed that the problem is mostly with accessing folders that are in the My Documents folder. 
I tried the old trick of dumping the desktop.ini file but that did not work. I even removed all shortcuts from the folders within the My Documents folder that linked bact to a folder in the My Documents folder. 
I thank you for all your efforts. I think it is well known that Windows has so many strange little issues.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you disable file/print sharing on both machines?


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Yes I did disable file and Print sharing on both. I reinstalled the Network with the wizzy and a disk on the 98 machine. I have also re-enabled file and Print sharing. Today I re-booted the XP machine and the problem seems to be gone. I fired up the 98 machine and tested the printer. It worked fine. I then shut down the 98 machine and the problem was STILL gone. No evidence of Network traffic!! I restarted the XP machine once more and the problem is STILL gone. 
As we say down here, Dis ting have a Jumby. (Ghost) 
The trouble is that I do not know what solved the problem. Hope it does not come back. 
Well John, thanks for your help. Without your support I would have had that feeling of “aloneness”. 
Thanks again, 
Joe
By-the-way, Can one uninstall a Network?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Very wierd! I can't imagine what exactly was going on. In this kind of oddball case, I fire up Ethereal and look to see what kind of traffic is going between the machines.

I'm not sure exactly what you're trying to do, RE: uninstall a network

Can you be more specific as to what you'd like to accomplish?


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

I was only wondering if I should encounter any further problems with this setup, could I completely remove the Network setup I have on both machines. 
I would want to stop my XP machine from searching for other workstations when it starts up. 
The Network setup wizzy will setup a network but I don’t see a way to remove that setup. 
I expect it will be a Registry hack. 
Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There should be no issue in starting individual machine on the network, even with file/print sharing. I have a number of machines here, both wired and wireless. I've never had any combination of machines being on or off that resulted in a problem with the other machines. They truly should run totally independently.

The only think I can imagine is some sort of spyware/malware that is causing you problems, but it's not a symptom I recognize.


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

OK, Thanks for your input. I hope it never happens again. 
'still would like to know if it is possibile to remove the network setup. 
Thanks again, 
Joe


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you can simply remove file/print sharing from Network Properties, that will remove the ability to communicate with other machines on your network. If you remove it from all of them, you've removed the file sharing part of the network.

Obviously, if you remove the "network", you will no longer connect to the Internet, so I doubt that's what you want to do.


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

I have a new problem. 
The old problem has not returned. 
I have the LAN setup to show the Icon in the sys Tray. 
I used to be able to Disable the LAN by right clicking on the Icon and selecting Disable. 
I no longer can do that. 
I get a message: 
"It is not possible to disable the connection 
at this time. The connection may be using one 
or more protocols that do not support 
Plug-and-Play, or it may have been initiated
by another user or the system account."

I believe that this was also causing a problem with shutting down the Computer. 
It would take several minutes to "Save settings" 
I fixed that with UPHClean v1.6d. 
I still cannot disable the LAN. 
My LAN is now labeled "Local Area Connection 4" 
How I ended up with "4" I don't know but it must be as a result of uninstalling the Network Drivers or something I did in trying to reset everything. 
Again: 
The Computers are hooked up to a Linksys 5 Port Switch which is connected to a SpeedStream ADSL Router and out to the world. 
The Network is working fine. 
Anything come to mind? 
Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Please see previous posts. :wave:
Still can’t disable LAN

XP Home. 
Home Network, Ethernet. LAN
In “My Network Places” on my Main Desktop Computer (XP Home), in the Column “Network Location”, I see “Local Network” for the other drives and shared folders. 
On my Laptop (XP Home) I see “Internet”. 
On my other Desktop (Win 98) I see no column “Network Location”. 
The Network is working fine. 
I just would like to know why the “Location” is different on the two Computers. 
All computers go through a switch and then the Router/Modem to the Internet. 
View attachment Desktop.bmp


Thanks, 
Joe :smile:


----------

